# Tegu New Jersey Legality help



## Anon00169 (May 1, 2022)

Hello all, so I purchased an Argentine B/W Tegu two years ago from a reptile expo out of state, though I reside in New Jersey.

When I bought Him from the expo I never received a receipt or permit, though in NJ you need those to get an exotic animal permit in my state.

My question is: How do I precede? I want to own a permit but don't know how. At the time I didn't know it was needed and while I should have done this or that, what can I do now? Thanks.


----------

